# 9 Cách Giải Quyết Vấn Đề Gặp Phải Khi Ngủ



## Serena (9/7/19)

Giấc ngủ là một trong 3 chiếc chìa khóa giúp bạn có được sức khỏe lý tưởng bên cạnh thói quen tập thể dục và chế độ dinh dưỡng. Một giấc ngủ mang lại nhiều lợi ích như giảm cân, tăng cường trí nhớ, hiệu suất làm việc tốt hơn.
 
Các chuyên gia nói rằng việc ngủ 7-9 tiếng mỗi đêm là điều vô cùng cần thiết. Và như vậy nhiều người phải vật lộn mới có thể có một giấc ngủ tiêu chuẩn. Việc khó ngủ, đau lưng, mỏi vai… và nhiều vấn đề khác khi chúng ta lên giường. Vậy có những cách gì để đẩy lùi những phiền nhiều ấy, chúng ta có thể tham khảo những mẹo sau đây nhé!

*Đau vai*
Gối luôn là một lựa chọn chiến lược để chống lại mọi cơn đau trên cơ thể. Nếu chẳng may bạn tỉnh dậy và cảm thấy bị đau vai do nằm nghiêng, hôm sau hãy thử ôm một chiếc gối khi ngủ nhé! Sẽ cải thiện đáng kể đấy.






_Cảm giác đau vai khi ngủ_​
*Đau lưng*
Nếu bạn bị đau lưng thì  tốt nhất bạn không nên nằm ngửa hoặc do chiếc nệm của bạn quá cứng nên thay thế tấm nệm của bạn sang loại mềm hơn hoặc tấm nệm chuyên dụng cho người đau lưng. Hơn thế nữa là bạn có thể đặt thêm một chiếc gối dưới chân, nó sẽ giúp bạn đỡ đau lưng do nằm ngửa hoặc kẹp một chiếc gối giữa hai chân nếu bạn nằm nghiêng, điều này chắc chắn nó sẽ giúp bạn giảm khó chịu.

*Đau cổ*
Một là do bạn nằm gối quá cao hai là do bạn nằm sai tư thế, các chuyên gia khuyên rằng nên nằm gối cả trên phần vai sẽ khiến bạn đỡ mỏi vai và bị gù lưng hơn. Và gối Tatana cho cảm  giác thoải mái và cũng là một lời khuyên cho bạn nếu bạn bị nhức mỏi cổ khi nằm.





​
*Khó ngủ*
Sẽ có chút khó khăn để cai được việc sử dụng điện thoại trước khi ngủ như thời đại 4.0 hiện nay. Nhưng bạn nên nhớ rằng bất kể màn hình điện tử phát ánh sáng xanh nào cũng ảnh hưởng đến thời gian của giấc ngủ sâu. Chỉ nên sử dụng điện thoại một giờ trước khi ngủ.
Bạn cũng nên tránh các đò uống có caffeine vài giờ trước khi ngủ.






_Ánh sáng của laptop và điện thoại khiến bạn khó ngủ_​
*Nhiệt độ phòng*
Nhiệt độ cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Nhiệt độ nên để khoảng ở mức 20-22° c là hợp lý nhất.

*Không thể thức dậy sớm*
Bạn nên cài báo thức cố định và thức dậy ngay kể cả thứ bảy và chủ nhật, nhưng vậy đồng hồ sinh học trong bạn được thiết lập, như vậy bạn sẽ không phải cố gắng những lần sau nữa. Các chuyên gia cũng khuyên rằng việc cài đặt báo thức không tốt cho khỏe vì tác động xấu đến tim mạch và ức chế dây thần kinh.





​
*Trào ngược dạ dày*
Tình trạng tào ngược dạ dày là tình trạng phổ biến hiện nay. Nếu bạn bị trào ngược dạ dày thì cứ thử nằm nghiêng bên trái và gối cao đầu, điều này chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế được.

*Ngáy*
Nếu bạn bị mắc bệnh này thì hãy ngưng việc nằm ngửa, dùng gối cao và hạn chế đồ uống có cồn cũng là một cách giúp bạn hạn chế được tiếng ngáy.

*Chuột rút*
Nguyên nhân tại sao lại bị chuột rút ban đêm nhưng nó có thể liên quan đến mệt mỏi và tổn thương thần kinh. Bạn nên xoa bóp và kéo giãn các cơ trước khi ngủ cũng giúp bạn được điều đó.






_Vài động tác giãn cơ giúp bạn tránh được tình trạng bị chuột rút khi ngủ_​
Đây là những điều mà chúng ta hay gặp cùng những mẹo chữa trị giúp chúng ta hạn chế được những phiến toái do thói quen hay do vật dụng mà chúng ta sử dụng hằng ngày, cùng Tatana áp dụng những mẹo này để giúp bạn có được giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn bạn nhé!

*TATANA*​


----------



## guco (9/7/19)

sáng nào thức dậy cũng mệt mỏi và nói tối sẽ ngủ sớm nhưng tối có ngủ được đâu, không làm việc thì đi ngủ mà cũng nằm đó chứ ko thể ngủ được liền


----------

